# Origin Camo



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Evening gents,

been away for a bit, been swamped with work, family activities, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and working out. Also have my first daughter on the way (have 3 boys) she’s due in October (I know, should have planned better) so I’m not entirely sure if this topic has been discussed.

Origin is coming out with a new camo line, it’s 100% made in America, all the way down to the material used, which I think is cool and It’s a tiger stripe pattern, that looks alright.

I do own an Origin gi for BJJ (also 100% made in America, as with all of their products) and that **** thing is not only my most comfortable gi but probably my toughest. If their camo is on par with their gi’s for quality, I might give it a try.

what are your initial impressions?



Redirect Notice


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

This was hit pretty hard on the major hunting forum, and I for one am always excited when a new player enters the field of "Made in America", especially something from Origin. I too have their gis and a few other things and their quality and customer service is top notch. I'm still confused why they make some things and not others (no gi belts but they made wallets and leather kettle purses) for example. Their jeans and boots are excellent. This November i'm buying 3-4 pairs of boots just to stock up.

It will always come down to the same factors; a lot of people want cheap, other's want quality. Some have no regard for labor practices, other's that's the most important part. I fall into the category of NOTHING from China, labor practices and ethics, quality, then price. I don't care if you make the best **** widget ever seen, if it was at the expense of child labor then I don't want it. Yes, I understand the hypocrisy as I type this from a computer, but I digress. 

I just started buying from Forloh and will absolutely buy from Origin as well, depending on availability etc.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm just looking at the pattern. Hard to tell.
The tiger stripe influence is obvious. It's not really digital, and not really mimicry. Kinda in betwen. Almost like ASAT. Will it blob up at a distance? Not sure.. i'm thinking it might not. Again, not sure. I'm having some issue with the color pallets. Something about it is off. It almost strikes me as blue based dye, which isn't good. Almost like a UCP grey. Also not good.

My gut is telling me they need to work on the color tones a bit more. This needs testing. Lots of testing in various environments. Nope, I'm totally not a camo nerd.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

New patterns of camo come and go all the time. The "tiger strip" pattern was developed and used in the jungle environment, particularly Vietnam. I have a friend that was a Marine Snipper, and he used to make his own camo for bowhunting. He had some of the strangest looking stuff, but he disappeared in the woods. I guess when your life depends on concealment, you get it right.

I do like the fact that it is made in the good Olé US of A!! Doesn't matter what you purchase now days, it may say "made in USA" but that doesn't mean 100% made in USA. Example..... Vehicle manufactures. Ford, GMC, Chevrolet that beat their chest that they are "made in America", have made autos that are waiting for components from overseas. It isn't like it was in the 30-50's when every part was made and assembled in the USA.

If you want to know how a camo pattern looks in the woods, set it out where you intend to use it, take a black and white photo of it and you'll know if it blends or not. At least that's what my friend told me.

Personally, 90% of my camo I use in the woods is either Predator or ASAT. I use the brown colors and nothing green. Motion is what will get you busted no matter what brand your wearing.

Another item I use is the HECS system. My third outfit arrived yesterday in the mail. I've used it for about 10 years now and that has improved my ability get very close to animals and have Turkeys within 10 yards of me.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> . I use the brown colors and nothing green. Motion is what will get you busted no matter what brand your wearing.


HEH, ( Ironically?) I'll use Kings Mountain shadow in summer up to early fall. Mostly during archery, occasionally into deer muzzy. It's not the best pattern, I know it's not the best pattern, but i'll use it anyway. Mostly because I try and be in deep timber, and I got it on sale (there's a reason for that). The other pattern I'll run is Kings Desert shadow, and depending on the fabric, has a lot of glare. I'll usually use that early spring, and put it away after summer greenout and not bring it out again tell 1 October or there abouts.

None of it is made here, but I figure at least I'm supporting a local company. They recently brought in a new pattern, and I'm just not going to jump onboard with it Not buying all new hunting clothes. Period. Now, Desert shadow is a mimic camo, that is almost like a digital. Main thing is glare from fabric though. Neither (mountain & Desert) isn't too bad if its on a cotton/poly twill, but you put that crap on a 100% polyester garment and it's glare city in some situations. That said, october/novenber I'll run desert and not think twice about it. Mountain shadow is very situational specific. Desert has more utility, outside of deep timber in summer.

As a side, this youtube channel is fun for the camo comparisons. I can't say how accurate it is, but he's the only guy making a good attempt at comparing various hunting camo.


https://www.youtube.com/c/CamoHuntnStuff/videos




I know why your really going to click on this. 😆


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I honestly think that camo patterns are designed to capture the individual that uses it. Some have to have the "latest and greatest" on the market. I've seen hunters wearing SITKA and the shine that came from the garment was obvious. 

An effective pattern is one that breaks up the human silhouette/outline making a type of 3D effect. Mossy Oak is a joke IMO. The reason I use the brown earth tone colors, is because I'm on the forest floor under the tree canopy. Dirt, pine bark, are brown, not green. I always try to have a large tree at my back to break up my outline and sit at the base of the tree.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

CAExpat said:


> I'm still confused why they make some things and not others (no gi belts but they made wallets and leather kettle purses) for example.



I’ve thought the exact same thing?! I also wonder why they have rash guards and spats
but no shorts for no gi???
Also agree with the made in America sentiment


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> I've seen hunters wearing SITKA and the shine that came from the garment was obvious.


Personally, I think whatever the pattern on most SITKA brand clothes are, is actually a really good pattern. Trouble is you'll never find it an anything but their most expensive name brand clothes. Which is why I'll never buy any. Anywho, I can give two examples of shine. Although i've been calling it glare, shine is the proper term.

The Mountain shadow 1/4 zip pullover on the left is from kings XKG line, and unfortunately they don't make this particular style pullover anymore. The one on the right a Desert Shadow 1/4 zip from kings Hunter line (next rung down in quality). Honestly, I think kings just got lucky with the pullover on the left. It doesn't really shine much at all. Overall the main benefits of the garment on the right (odor control, noise, performance when wet, etc), work against it in terms of concealment. You really have to mind your light discipline with this stuff, meaning, you really need to stick to the shadows and shade if you want to avoid being all bright and shiny.










On this one, it's the exact same pattern, but the garment on the left is a kids T shirt, the one on the right is the same Kings Hunter series 1/4 zip pullover. Needless to say, while cotton is great for concealment, not so much for all the other reasons.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lone Hunter, you hit the nail on the head when you talk about "staying in the shadows". I have picked out hunters when I was spotting from a mile away, and whenever they walked through a meadow between a stand of trees, it was like turning on a lightbulb. 

When I need to move from one area to the other, I try to stay inside the tree cover by at least ten feet along side a meadow to stay concealed and out of the sunlight. I move very slow and pan around as I'm walking/hiking. I've found Elk/Deer bedded this way. I always glass the landscape in front of me before moving forward. Then I stop and glass again once I reach the last spot I glassed, which is normally only 50 yards max.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Lone Hunter, you hit the nail on the head when you talk about "staying in the shadows". I have picked out hunters when I was spotting from a mile away, and whenever they walked through a meadow between a stand of trees, it was like turning on a lightbulb.
> 
> When I need to move from one area to the other, I try to stay inside the tree cover by at least ten feet along side a meadow to stay concealed and out of the sunlight. I move very slow and pan around as I'm walking/hiking. I've found Elk/Deer bedded this way. I always glass the landscape in front of me before moving forward. Then I stop and glass again once I reach the last spot I glassed, which is normally only 50 yards max.


Much like our quarry. Just be glad they haven't completely figured out staying out of the sun and opening.


----------

